# Jones boards?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

AdamBQ said:


> Anyone ridden these? I've been checking them out and they seem pretty nice.
> I currently ride a NS Raptor, and some of them look like they might be fun to ride, but I have not seen or heard much of them around here.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them?


Have not ridden one personally, but there is tons of info on the forums, check out the search feature but be sure to sort by thread. That way you can get specific info 

What exactly were you wondering?


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I did do a search, but because Jeremy Jones himself comes up a lot, it was a bit tricky. Especially because there is two of them  But I did try to find some info on them through the forums and didn't see any.

I dont know what specific info I was looking for. . . This forum turned me onto NS and I loved my Legacy and Raptor. Some of the Jones boards seem to match my riding style a decent bit, but I haven't heard a lot of about the boards themselves, so I was curious if anyone had any first hand knowledge.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They're legit. Pressed by Nidecker.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the splitboards from them have taken until the last couple of weeks to make it to riders that preordered before the season. they have shipped them out with defects and sloppy 'seconds bin' worthy graphics. 

i don't know about the solids and quality control, but i won't buy any board from them until they get their shit together. fiddled with a mountain twin and a solution at the store and they seemed very lightweight. cool shapes too.

some of them are made in Tunisia.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> the splitboards from them have taken until the last couple of weeks to make it to riders that preordered before the season. they have shipped them out with defects and sloppy 'seconds bin' worthy graphics.
> 
> i don't know about the solids and quality control, but i won't buy any board from them until they get their shit together. fiddled with a mountain twin and a solution at the store and they seemed very lightweight. cool shapes too.
> 
> some of them are made in Tunisia.


Interesting. I haven't seen any of their splits, only solids.

As far as I know, Nidecker is still the manufacturer of all the Jones boards. That sucks if they're having production issues though. If so, Jones should seek out another manufacturer. Fuck his relationship with Nidecker. If they're not holding up they're end of the bargain, find someone who will.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Jones Solution 2011-2012

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Hovercraft Split


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> the splitboards from them have taken until the last couple of weeks to make it to riders that preordered before the season. they have shipped them out with defects and sloppy 'seconds bin' worthy graphics.
> 
> i don't know about the solids and quality control, but i won't buy any board from them until they get their shit together. fiddled with a mountain twin and a solution at the store and they seemed very lightweight. cool shapes too.
> 
> some of them are made in Tunisia.


Man that looks awful.. I preordered a 152 Hovercraft solid over the summer and the only stuff they have left now is blemished gear which the shop I ordered from is getting for me . Didn't realize the blem would end up being asymmetrical topsheet.. looks terrible. That is pretty disappointing.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

I think it is a Nidecker issue. They seemed to press certain sizes of YES snowboards really late as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nidecker is awful. Jones are light as shit, but not damp. The Flagship is a fucking tank. Stiffest thing in my old shop by a mile, but again, all that bamboo to make it light means you feel what you ride over. Jones means you need great dampening in your bindings and boots. 

I don't know how J.J. rides those boards with Unions and Deeluxe. Maybe the highest end Deeluxes have great dampening, but they're the only boots in my old shop without liners. Not even like Salomon F series no liners, just like early 2000's no liners. My main complaint with Union was the lack of shock in the heels. All that and the gnarly shit he rides over at high speeds? Damn I feel bad for his knees and P.T.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Nidecker is awful. Jones are light as shit, but not damp. The Flagship is a fucking tank. Stiffest thing in my old shop by a mile, but again, all that bamboo to make it light means you feel what you ride over. Jones means you need great dampening in your bindings and boots.
> 
> I don't know how J.J. rides those boards with Unions and Deeluxe. Maybe the highest end Deeluxes have great dampening, but they're the only boots in my old shop without liners. Not even like Salomon F series no liners, just like early 2000's no liners. My main complaint with Union was the lack of shock in the heels. All that and the gnarly shit he rides over at high speeds? Damn I feel bad for his knees and P.T.


remember, this is all in good fun, don't take this too seriously......but.
LOL at you comparing how you feel snowboarding certain equipment to Jeremy Jones. He *might" be a little lighter on his feet than most everyone in the world, save for a few other top pros making bank in movies and endorsements. Oh, ya, I know you know man.

As everyone rides way different, it seems some generalizations are way too generic. Someone may really want a really stiff set up, or combine stiff board with damp bindings and bulky boots, or the other way around. Not everything has to be one way "all mtn freestyle" or whatever.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes I got that... I know not everyone has to ride the same thing the same way...

also


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, I know you know man.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

I've ridden a Jones Mountain Twin 159 for the last year. Nivek is right, light as shit, and I kept it light light with a set of K2 Evers. No issues - true twin for switch, Mellow Mag for grip, slight camber between bindings with rocker tips. Easy riding, do anything, all around board. With this set up, you will most def feel what you ride.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought a Jones Mountain Twin this season. Mine has some topsheet defects that should be worthy of the blemish sale rack, but I kept it anyway because they're hard to get, I wanted to ride it, and I figure it's cosmetic.

For comparison, my main board is a NS Premier F1 and I recently sold a NS SL-R.


The Jones tracks more solidly on flat ground and feels less lively. It feels more like traditional camber than the NS boards. 
The Premier floats better in powder. I have the bindings set up symmetrically so on the one pow day that I've gotten to use it so far the Jones wanted to bury the nose more than my Premier. The Premier is set up with binding setback so I'm not surprised by the difference. 
The Jones is lighter than the Premier. 
The Jones holds an edge on ice better than the NS boards.

I have my boards set up for different conditions because I wanted boards for different purposes, so they're each doing what I want them to do. Bottom line though is if I were forced to pick only one I'd favor the Premier. I love riding powder bowls and trees, so my choice is partly because of my riding preference. On groomer days I'm just as likely to grab my skis.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> On groomer days I'm just as likely to grab my skis.


What are "skis"?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Nivek said:


> What are "skis"?


Skinny snowboards, good for impressing old ladies.


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I picked up my 152 hovercraft yesterday (finally). The splitboard thread really worried me but they printed the topsheet on fairly evenly. None of the three boards I picked up has perfectly symmetrical top sheets though. The blem for my 152 was on the nose. It basically looks like someone dropped it. 



















Hopefully we can get some snow now so I can test it out..


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

why do you have three of the same board?


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> why do you have three of the same board?


Group buy. 2 156's for friends and a 152 for me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

eek5 said:


>


Somebody that knows more about snowboard design help me out with that tail design. What is the benefit of that? I understand the benefit of a swallowtail to sink the tail and help float the nose, but what does this tail design do? What is the advantage? That little bit of swallowtail in that design just doesn't seem like enough to have an impact. Why not just go with a short, stiff, tapered, but still rounded tail similar to the Charlie Slasher?

Genuinely curious.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I rode a flagship last year, awesome board! I picked up a 160 hovercraft and new flagship, my brother will be riding the old one. both new boards are perfect, no blems, just a big delay to get them which didn't matter due to lack of snow in tahoe. I say jones is doing it right, just having small company start up pains, I just hope they can get through them because his designs are cutting edge for big mountain freeride!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

i like the little swallowtail. It reminds me of some different surfboards I rode years ago. Of course, the mini swallow on the newer Burton Fishies.

JG from Burton has an older video that talks about the fish in detail, with the evolution over many years. The mini swallowtail is just another evolution of the big swallow, but even on surfboards, they had different designs of swallowtails on fish shaped surfboards. Burton is not the first with the fish shape.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

the hovercraft uses a small swallow to give a longer effective edge on a shorter board, the short tapered tail sinks and allows the nose to rise effortlessly. using this design packs more volume into a smaller board. look where the rear mount holes are on the HC compared to the board next to it. I can't wait to ride mine!


----------

